# Mercedes C200 Xmas vacation fun



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all and Merry Xmas

For most of people Xmas holidays is a perfect chance to do things make them happy. For me and my friend Stephen was a perfect chance to give some TLC to his recently bought Mercedes. Purpose was not only give some love to the Merc but also teach him how to proper maintain it.

Few pics of the initial situation

Not too bad from a distance



But lets take a closer look













At this point I didn't take any pics during the washing stage.

Foamed using Reflectology series R1 foam

Washed with maxolens pearl Shampoo

Grilles badges etc attacked using G101

Dried with wooly



Clayed using BH AND Valet Pro citrus bling as lube







Paint reading taken

Bonnet had been resprayed



All the vertical panels were average 100 mic



I usually start doing the bonnet first but we decide to start from the side

Few before pictures of the fender







Everything was ready for our first 50/50



Maxolen PM1 was the weapon of choice





Ready







Pictures bellow are a fine example of how can different light angle hide few marks but a deep scratch is there no matter how you show them lol





Rest of the fender before



After







Left door before





50/50 from a distance



Couple closer





Few before after on the rest of the door









Finished



Rear left side



Closer



All the color coded trims around windows polished too



Polishing continued





Finished pillar



Fluo rights are perfect for showing the heavier scratches



After



Rear right side



Some nice flake started to pop









Finished



Right door





Fender







When we moved to the bonnet I decide to do an Xmas 50/50 shot



Unfortunatelly didn't came up as expected so I decide to do another traditional 50/50







Rest of bonnet finished





Front bumper





Since the correction finished paint refined using Maxolens PM3



Spies Hecker 7010 used to remove any polish residues

Everything was ready to protect the paint so I decide to crack my Octagon formula



After Stangalangs recommendation I used ArtdeRaven topped with ArtdeKeegan

Everything was ready for the finished shots. Please enjoy





























All comments are welcome

Best wishes for 2014

Kostas


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding work once again from one of Greece's finest detailers.

What does Raven->Keegan offer when combined mate?

I think we need a chart of what each combo offers when applied? 

Thanks for posting as always :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Nice delux*

Thank you Kotsos for the great work. You have a NICE DELUX patent for the great finest detail.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work, nice 50/50, like a mirror. At least the car is well protected now from the weather.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic bit of detailing.

Davy


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work as ever Kostas, great turnaround. Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and top gloss.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome it really is


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work as always bro. The finish is epic. Shame the tree 50/50 didn't work lol

Nice to work on something german for a change right?


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Top work!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning work as ever, looking very smart now.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great work


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work, that paint looks better than new


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely work Kotsos got plenty of likes on fb the other day :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Nice work!


How hard is this Merc paint on a scale from 1 to 10?


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

So kotsos tell me the sum of octagon angles now you are expert..:lol:

Amazing transformation my friend once again ..Iam sure even if you are polishing you enjoy your holidays


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, nice 50/50s :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Excellent work! Looking forward to Spring to get a rotary and machine mine, not as bad as that one on the swirl department but if it comes out half as good I'll be happy. 

I bet the owner was over the moon with that! :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

great turnaround, some work has gone into that!

Top Job!


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic job!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well done kotsos

you certainly have got the gloss back,love the reflection of the roof of the garage in the bonnet

some cracking 50/50 as well

did you like the pm1& 3 polishes,nice low dusting


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome work there, need to bring mine back to life


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Top work as always my friend! :argie:

Love the 50/50's, you've really brought the paint back to life! :thumb:

The black paint looks stunning all coated up too, love the Raven Keegan combo for nice rich looking paint!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Transforming this tired Merc to a crystal clear black mirrored one is not an easy task. Well done Kostas, love your work !!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot everybody for you kind comments



AaronGTi said:


> Outstanding work once again from one of Greece's finest detailers.
> 
> What does Raven->Keegan offer when combined mate?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Aaron

TBH it was my first experience with these two products so I need a bit more playing with them. All i can say is that gloss levels were really noticeable and also looks they perfect combine eatch other. I have few pics from owner sent me the other day during few heavy rains we have here and water repellency was great.



alfred said:


> Thank you Kotsos for the great work. You have a NICE DELUX patent for the great finest detail.


Thank you Alfred, hope can have further play in Thailand 



diesel x said:


> Excellent work, nice 50/50, like a mirror. At least the car is well protected now from the weather.


Even its too early to comment water behavior is really impressive



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work as ever Kostas, great turnaround. Keep up the great work :thumb:


Thank you Shaun. Hope soon seen you cracking your polisher on the spaceship



stangalang said:


> Stunning work as always bro. The finish is epic. Shame the tree 50/50 didn't work lol
> 
> Nice to work on something german for a change right?


Too bad about the tree, hope next year will be better and obviously not in same car lol.

I really love german paint, got few to come so it will be a nice year :thumb:



Titanium Htail said:


> Stunning work as ever, looking very smart now.
> 
> Thanks, John Tht.


Thank you very much John



MadOnVaux! said:


> Great work, that paint looks better than new


Actually Stephen told me exactly the same



suspal said:


> lovely work Kotsos got plenty of likes on fb the other day :thumb:


Cheers looks like the massive xmas tag bring few of them :lol:



Jochen said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How hard is this Merc paint on a scale from 1 to 10?


TBH it wasn't very hard i would give an 6 -> 7



spiros said:


> So kotsos tell me the sum of octagon angles now you are expert..:lol:
> 
> Amazing transformation my friend once again ..Iam sure even if you are polishing you enjoy your holidays


Never been good in Math Spiros.

Polishing means spare time spare time means blessing 



martyp said:


> Excellent work! Looking forward to Spring to get a rotary and machine mine, not as bad as that one on the swirl department but if it comes out half as good I'll be happy.
> 
> I bet the owner was over the moon with that! :thumb:


Keep calm and crack the rotary, i m sure it will look equally good.



Brigham1806 said:


> great turnaround, some work has gone into that!
> 
> Top Job!


Thanks a lot, most important is that lot of fun involved into that



steve from wath said:


> well done kotsos
> 
> you certainly have got the gloss back,love the reflection of the roof of the garage in the bonnet
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve lad.

I do really enjoy them, they work pretty well low dusting as mentioned and work great on low speed. I was lucky enough met Pat and learned me How to use and take the best of them but also have to mention that everything i ve use so far from Maxolen works really fine.

Hopefully when i have some extra time I will do a write up of a faded pug



Short1e said:


> Awesome work there, need to bring mine back to life


There is only one way to do that,

keep calm and :buffer: :thumb:



-Raven- said:


> Wow! Top work as always my friend! :argie:
> 
> Love the 50/50's, you've really brought the paint back to life! :thumb:
> 
> The black paint looks stunning all coated up too, love the Raven Keegan combo for nice rich looking paint!


Thanks Bro hope to catch you later this year 



Demetrios said:


> Transforming this tired Merc to a crystal clear black mirrored one is not an easy task. Well done Kostas, love your work !!


Thank you Dimitri but TBH it wasnt that difficult


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Another fantastic job by the Greek god:buffer:

Great work but I don't expect anything else. 

Lovely write up. Love your work.


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome Kostos..

I always admire your work and writeups


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

So Kostas, did you not complete the Octagon Formula with the Spiros as your
final coat? Also, have you educated the owner away from the Greek version
of Brillo Pads for washing in future? We're sadly lacking some sun here, but I'll
bet that paint almost glows in the right lighting conditions. :thumb:

HNY :wave:

Steve


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job looks nice and glossy


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Kotsos,

Thanks for a great write up. For a newbie like me it's a big help when everything is explained, as it helps me understand how to do things without having to make nasty mistakes.

All the best for the New Year,

RDO


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

what a difference!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent work and write up,Mind if I ask what pads you used with the PM1 & PM3.

Many thanks.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Stunning!!! What a turnaround, great work


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Cracking job as always Kotsos :buffer:
Nice touch with the christmas tree


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you everybody have a great year



Lowiepete said:


> So Kostas, did you not complete the Octagon Formula with the Spiros as your
> final coat? Also, have you educated the owner away from the Greek version
> of Brillo Pads for washing in future? We're sadly lacking some sun here, but I'll
> bet that paint almost glows in the right lighting conditions. :thumb:
> ...


Thank you Steve

Unfortunatelly we didn't have time to complete the Octagon formula but after a Heavy rain beading looked great.

I think owner is well trained now and already ordered foam lance and few more goodies to maintain it.

Hopefully this weekend will be the first washing so I will share couple pics of natural light



R_D_Olivaw said:


> Hi Kotsos,
> 
> Thanks for a great write up. For a newbie like me it's a big help when everything is explained, as it helps me understand how to do things without having to make nasty mistakes.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that.

Write ups and vids are always a good guide but you cant beat some hands on experience, go enjoy yourself and results will surely be great.



pete001 said:


> Excellent work and write up,Mind if I ask what pads you used with the PM1 & PM3.
> 
> Many thanks.


I mostly used orange LC constant pressure and Green hex for correction and Black hex and white LC constant pressure.



efib said:


> Cracking job as always Kotsos :buffer:
> Nice touch with the christmas tree


Thank you Efi too bad Xmas tree didn't work so next year will be better :lol:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

there is always time for a Christmas tree kotsos. so feel free to take another shot at it.

Excellent 50/50' dude, some of the best seen in here.


----------

